# Alan Carr - Easyweigh



## lucy123 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi

I have just been given a copy of this book - Alan Carr easyweigh to lose weight - this is the same chap that had success with his quitting smoking book.

Has anyone read it and been successful afterwards?

Its an easy read and does make you think.

I will let you know what I think when I get to the end - which will probably be next week


----------

